# Beautiful New Oscar



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I purchased this baby for only $15.00. What do you guys think of him?





































Anyone know the actual 'breed' of oscar this is rather than just albino?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow, he is all white no markings never seen one like him. will be sweet if he stays that way.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

that is a nice looking oscar, now get rid of that pacu


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce oscar, Looks cool all whiite


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The uniformity of the whiteness worries me - potentially dyed maybe? Then again it may just be the quality of the pics, since they're a bit blurry. Any chance of getting clearer shots?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

looks pretty cool


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Another mauls in the making


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Mettle said:


> The uniformity of the whiteness worries me - potentially dyed maybe? Then again it may just be the quality of the pics, since they're a bit blurry. Any chance of getting clearer shots?


Is no dyed, its a True Albino, devoid of all pigment producing chromatophores.
~
That's beautiful Oscar


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Another mauls in the making
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not even close, he needs a RTC


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

My babies are getting an indoor pond next month, im taking care of mine









Hes not died, all white true albino.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Landon said:


> My babies are getting an indoor pond next month, im taking care of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll believe it when I see it, prove me wrong!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> My babies are getting an indoor pond next month, im taking care of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll believe it when I see it, prove me wrong!
[/quote]
Danny boy, you are quite funny









Which do you want me to prove? The oscar or the pond?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Pond.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pond.


I have nothing to prove to you and honestly done give a damn if you believe me or not.

When its in the works, pics will be posted in the DIY forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Why are you so offended?

9/10 people who say they are goin to upgrade never do.

Like I said, I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That's a Nice Looking Oscar man.
ALL White huh, thats awesome.

I got a pond, but it has Koi.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That's a Nice Looking Oscar man.
> ALL White huh, thats awesome.
> 
> I got a pond, but it has Koi.


Glad you like him


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why are you so offended?
> 
> 9/10 people who say they are goin to upgrade never do.
> 
> Like I said, I hope you prove me wrong.


come on danny. we are talking about landon here. of course he is gonna build that pond, just like he is going to start that online piranha business he talked about. was there also an online hamster business venture too?


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Paul said:


> Why are you so offended?
> 
> 9/10 people who say they are goin to upgrade never do.
> 
> Like I said, I hope you prove me wrong.


come on danny. we are talking about landon here. of course he is gonna build that pond, just like he is going to start that online piranha business he talked about. was there also an online hamster business venture too?
[/quote]
Hamster Business? I had a website in the past which closed. Piranha Business? Im starting sell aquatics through my website in less than a week, ordering a large shipment. You sound so damn jealous. PM me if you want to spam a bit more


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a really unique looking albino! perfect lookin in every way. i actually like that all white coloration


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Video (battery was going dead, so very short): http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=65...29&ctime=184344

More Pictures:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Landon said:


> Why are you so offended?
> 
> 9/10 people who say they are goin to upgrade never do.
> 
> Like I said, I hope you prove me wrong.


come on danny. we are talking about landon here. of course he is gonna build that pond, just like he is going to start that online piranha business he talked about. was there also an online hamster business venture too?
[/quote]
Hamster Business? I had a website in the past which closed. Piranha Business? Im starting sell aquatics through my website in less than a week, ordering a large shipment*. You sound so damn jealous. PM me if you want to spam a bit more








[/quote]

Going to keep the whole large shipment in your 55 gallon?







*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

armac said:


> Why are you so offended?
> 
> 9/10 people who say they are goin to upgrade never do.
> 
> Like I said, I hope you prove me wrong.


come on danny. we are talking about landon here. of course he is gonna build that pond, just like he is going to start that online piranha business he talked about. was there also an online hamster business venture too?
[/quote]
Hamster Business? I had a website in the past which closed. Piranha Business? Im starting sell aquatics through my website in less than a week, ordering a large shipment*. You sound so damn jealous. PM me if you want to spam a bit more








[/quote]

Going to keep the whole large shiment in your 55 gallon?








[/quote]

lets chill out with the bashings. obviously i missed the whole back story but this page is about his oscar. lets leave it at that







*


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

armac said:


> Why are you so offended?
> 
> 9/10 people who say they are goin to upgrade never do.
> 
> Like I said, I hope you prove me wrong.


come on danny. we are talking about landon here. of course he is gonna build that pond, just like he is going to start that online piranha business he talked about. was there also an online hamster business venture too?
[/quote]
Hamster Business? I had a website in the past which closed. Piranha Business? Im starting sell aquatics through my website in less than a week, ordering a large shipment*. You sound so damn jealous. PM me if you want to spam a bit more








[/quote]

Going to keep the whole large shipment in your 55 gallon?








[/quote]
Why do you think that is my only tank. Heres the list 1 55, 2 29, and 6 10 gallons. Not much but they are all empty except the 55. I dont see why some of you have to be such jack asses, go spam your own thread. PM me if you want to continue this, you dont need to ruin a perfectly nice thread.*


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

landon you lie. on another forum you wrote you had an empty 100 laying around.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Paul said:


> landon you lie. on another forum you wrote you had an empty 100 laying around.


No. Im getting one for my 16th b-day though. Which is in a few days (the 4th). For the third time. PLEASE PM ME. I want to keep this topic on its original point.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

VERY nice Oscar Landon. Where can i get one for myself?







Its a beauty. Oh, by the way, dont let the ignorance of others bring you down. You keep up the good work!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, its actually a lutino oscar come to find out. A wild type albino. I got this guy at petsmart actually for only $15.00!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

landon, dont worry. the more someone seems to be mean to you just means the more they actually like you.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> landon, dont worry. the more someone seems to be mean to you just means the more they actually like you.


I know


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I see those lutino oscars w/ no markings at petsmart from time to time. I just saw one here in Las Vegas the other day, maybe Ill come back and get it. It was in a group of Lutinos Oscars w/ markings, but you just need to take a closer look for the the non-marking lutinos.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice oscar :nod:


----------

